# Elimination irrational fears.



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey, I find many here fearing a lot of disorders, as a cause of their DP, ill just sort some facts out, which may help (which is y i posted it here).
Bipolar: Bipolar disorders are mainly based upon moodswings, if u dont have mood swings quite often ur most likely NOT bipolar. (Nd those "rays of hope" that u may get sometimes is not a symptom.)

Psychotic: if u fear a psychosis ur NOT psychotic (at least it says so in 1 of my mental health books).

Schizo: Unless u do actions which is not chosen by u, ur most likely not schizo.

Loss of reality: Notice those sounds and movements around u? (and DP sufferers r really aware) if yes ur not losing touch with reality.

"Am i dreaming": Pinch ur arm, hurts hm? this is real, fellows, ur awake.

Those were just to name a few, a lot of the people here can most likely reject the thoughts saying "Im (1 of the things above)".

Now, please, finally understand that ur NOT going crazy, ur tired, u dont let ur mind get any rest, give it the rest it needs, stop worrying, ull get better.

Also: For the ones who dont know how their DP started: under a lot of stress near a time it started? depressed? anxious? bad memories? Those may be the cause.
Ur depersonalization CANT live without stress, fear, depression etc, so dont give it any, the bad emotions and thoughts r like air 2 the DP, if were without air 4 a short time we die, so does the DP. (nd in case ur over-analyzing this: i did NOT mean that to die is the way out of it!) so quit being sad or regretting, the past is the past, not the future, nor presence.

So instead of thinkin that u have this and that disorder, read the above, and eliminate each and 1 of them, let go of ur fear, live life.





 good song, every day might be the last, so live every day to the max, be kind to every1, love every1, if u do, ull be walking with no regret, no guilt.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Xerei said:


> "Am i dreaming": Pinch ur arm, hurts hm? this is real, fellows, ur awake.


Ah ! Thanks for telling me. That was easy. Bye !


----------

